# S7-Netlink Plus / IBH Link S7 Plus



## Christoph Mohr (19 September 2006)

*IBH Link S7 Plus*

Der bewährte IBH Link S7 ist in einer erweiterten Version verfügbar. Aufgrund der vielen Kundenwünsche ist die Plus-Version entstanden. Folgende Features wurden realisiert:
- 6 Netzwerkverbindungen gleichzeitig
- Profibus/MPI-Stecker mit PG-Buchse
- Hutschienenmontage
- 24V/DC Anschluss über Stecker
- RJ45 Buchse
- Diagnose LEDs
- DHCP Unterstützung
- Galvanische Trennung
- Unterstützung passiver Busteilnehmer

Mehr Information über S5 und S7 Zubehör finden Sie unter www.cdelectronic.de


----------



## seeba (19 September 2006)

Christoph Mohr schrieb:


> Der bewährte S7-Netlink/IBH Link ist in einer erweiterten Version verfügbar. Aufgrund der vielen Kundenwünsche ist die Plus-Version entstanden. Folgende Features wurden realisiert:
> - 6 Netzwerkverbindungen gleichzeitig
> - Profibus/MPI-Stecker mit PG-Buchse
> - Hutschienenmontage
> ...


Jeder vertickt den Kram, wo soll ich das dann bloß kaufen? Wie sieht's da mit dem Wettbewerb aus? Wo bekomm ich derzeit den günstigsten?


----------

